# The Sharpshooter



## Dayhiker

pdf is attached

I shot flats and chinese tubes with her and did real good right away. This one is the plywood prototype. I'm going to make myself a nice one later. It is well worth the effort because I think this may be my best target-shooter design yet.
2" between the horns
3-3/4" overall across the horns
5-1/2" high
...nice and pocketable. I sure hope some of you will try this one. I think it is outstanding.


----------



## BIG PAPA

Very nice Dayhiker, i've got a pretty chunk of cypress just begging to take on that shape...
Thanks........


----------



## Beanflip

I like it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dayhiker

Thanks fellas. Can't wait to see someone else's version.


----------



## orcrender

Another great looking design.


----------



## brainleak

That looks a lot like this weekends project, Thanks Dayhiker. Great design


----------



## Dayhiker

Bump... I just wanted a couple more guys to see this before it gets buried.








MJ, I think you'll like this.


----------



## Knoll

Waiting for this super cold temps to moderate. Garage is wayyyyy too cold now.


----------



## Jim Williams

That's another great looking design







I will be sure to make one of these up next week!

Thanks!


----------



## philly

Bamboo blanks all glued and clamped, stay tuned.
Philly


----------



## f00by

Looks like an awesome shooter. Dont think that design will lie well with my hardwood. Will have to start getting creative with metal cores or get a hold of multiplex

Awesome
f00bs


----------



## treefork

Nice! Does the curve to the top of the forks aid in an ott band attachment?


----------



## M.J

Dayhiker said:


> Bump... I just wanted a couple more guys to see this before it gets buried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ, I think you'll like this.


Yep, definately looks like my style








Seems like the next one everyone is going to be making. If I didn't make boardcuts like a brain-damaged chimpanzee I might give it a go too


----------



## Blue Danube

Dayhiker, nice design evolution, will try to make one soon , have not forgot ya, up to my skinny butt in catch up work...


----------



## desert drifter

Thats sweet, I like the color a lot.

'drif


----------



## Tex-Shooter

A real good looking flip there. -- Tex


----------



## Beanflip

Dayhiker said:


> Bump... I just wanted a couple more guys to see this before it gets buried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ, I think you'll like this.


 I think we will be seeing alot of this one in the future.


----------



## Dayhiker

treefork said:


> Nice! Does the curve to the top of the forks aid in an ott band attachment?


Hi Treefork,

Yes, in that it helps the bands to track better (sometimes OTT flats tend to slip off the forktips). Also it makes the attachment for the looped chinese tubes thinner, therefore keeping the loop smaller and straighter, probably less wear on them.


----------



## e~shot

That is a really cool design DH!


----------



## August West

I really like this design, I think this one will be my first try at making my own. Chris


----------



## Dayhiker

I think it would be a good pick for you, Chris.


----------



## Flatband

Nice one Bill! Tubes,Flats, Cubes,that will take em all!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults

f00by said:


> Looks like an awesome shooter. Dont think that design will lie well with my hardwood. Will have to start getting creative with metal cores or get a hold of multiplex
> 
> Awesome
> f00bs


Ditto...


----------



## Jim Williams

Performance Catapults said:


> Looks like an awesome shooter. Dont think that design will lie well with my hardwood. Will have to start getting creative with metal cores or get a hold of multiplex
> 
> Awesome
> f00bs


Ditto...
[/quote]

I laminated a few pieces of oak and mahogany and it feels perfectly strong enough


----------



## Dayhiker

Yes, plywood, laminates, epoxy, or casting. Boards: not recommended.


----------



## pop shot

make it like the sps- laminated on metal


----------



## The Gopher

oh bill, that's a nice one!


----------



## Dayhiker

pop shot said:


> oh bill, that's a nice one!


Thanks Dan. BTW I have a beech fork here for you. Just waiting to get paid so I can mail it.


----------



## The Gopher

Sounds great Bill, You wanted an ash fork that was chunkier right?


----------



## Dayhiker

The Gopher said:


> Sounds great Bill, You wanted an ash fork that was chunkier right?


Not necessarily. I have learned the wisdom of the smaller forks now.


----------



## The Gopher

well i'll send you a few of them to play with.


----------



## Dayhiker

The Gopher said:


> well i'll send you a few of them to play with.


Great. It's a deal! The beech one I have is chunky and completely dry and read for you to work your magic on.


----------



## brainleak

Just finished this up with a rayshot pouch. Thanks for the great design Dayhiker!


----------



## Dayhiker

Wow, that setup right there should give you some great service! Excellent job, brainleak.


----------



## brainleak

Thanks I'm very happy with it thus far.


----------



## crypter27

Great desighn & I love the wood!


----------

